

Enigmedia: KVC algorithm, three times more robust and 90% more efficient - ogig
http://www.enigmedia.es/en/

======
ogig
This Spanish startup has been showing in local media this past weeks. I submit
it because they claim to have invented a revolutionary encryption method based
on chaos theory with awesome properties. My limited crypto knowledge says this
is unlikely.

They have zero technical information online and I personally think that their
product smells. They trade extended technical info for twitter follows and
there are other non positive signs around.

I still would like to read your take on this.

------
gus_massa
I tried to find more data. I read
[http://enigmedia.es/en/rdi/encryption/](http://enigmedia.es/en/rdi/encryption/)
and the Spanish equivalent. It has very few details, I classified it between
"too good to be true" and "too many buzzwords".

